

Programming language design with evidence - davidw
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/proglang-design-with-evidence-1444213f3902

======
davidw
He never quite says it but programming languages are, to some degree, a social
science, because they're really for us people, not for the computers, although
clearly some can be more easily/efficiently translated into computer
instructions.

